# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  chubby frog

## Daniel

just a couple pics of my chubby frog that i snapped real quick. i dont see him much and this is the first time i saw him out in a few weeks so here he is. 

and here he is hunting a hisser thats not in the pic

----------


## Jaba96

Hmmmmmm yes I see it is a chubby frog look at its freakin stomach gaaahhhh

----------


## Daniel

> Hmmmmmm yes I see it is a chubby frog look at its freakin stomach gaaahhhh


hehe he has about 100 roaches in him lol

----------


## ejh805

I've seen these before online but never in person.
He's pretty freakin cute  :Smile:

----------


## Pluke

I saw one of these once at a reptile expo for $5. Kind of wish I would have bought it. Nice frog, poison.

----------


## Daniel

> I've seen these before online but never in person.
> He's pretty freakin cute


thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Daniel

> I saw one of these once at a reptile expo for $5. Kind of wish I would have bought it. Nice frog, poison.


thank you  :Smile:  but dont worry your not missing out on much. i hardly ever see him maybe once every few weeks. the only reason i know hes still alive is because he croaks at night and the dirt is always messed up lol. but i love the way they eat they eat just like darts just fat darts lol.

----------


## Daniel

the was another sighting of the elusive today lol

----------


## frogmadmeg

Awhile he's soo cute, I have 1 myself. I hardly ever see mine either but no he's alive as most nights I hear him moving about trying to find another hole, mine like digging under a piece of bark I placed in his tank, meg.

----------


## Heather

A slight peeking, haha! Cute  :Smile: . Took me a minute to find him. It's like one of those I Spy puzzles  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Crikey

Just got a chubby today! So cute! he borrows better then my pacs though haha

----------


## Daniel

> Awhile he's soo cute, I have 1 myself. I hardly ever see mine either but no he's alive as most nights I hear him moving about trying to find another hole, mine like digging under a piece of bark I placed in his tank, meg.


Tanks  :Smile:  i haven't seen him in about a month now lol the only reason i keep him around is because he looks like a grumpy old man haha

----------


## Daniel

> Just got a chubby today! So cute! he borrows better then my pacs though haha


Congrats  :Big Grin:  Please post pics! And yes these guys live there whole life in burrows lol i wish i can say your gonna have fun with it but your really not gonna see him lol.

----------


## Crikey

> Congrats  Please post pics! And yes these guys live there whole life in burrows lol i wish i can say your gonna have fun with it but your really not gonna see him lol.


haha that's ok. Just knowing he is there makes me happy :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Daniel

> haha that's ok. Just knowing he is there makes me happy


Do we get any pics?

----------


## Daniel

Look at this fat old man lol

----------

